# Where to buy stuff in Kyoto



## lukcha1234

I will move to Kyoto in Sept. I need to buy stuff for the empty apartment, please give me some advices.

I need: washer and dryer, fridge, chair, table, fan, pillow, microwave, stove,.TV.. (basically I plan to only bring my clothes and buy the rest needed items.)

I budged about 1,000,000 Yen for these , is it enough?

Also, does anyone know how much is for the Internet service? how much is for the utility (1 person with about 70m2 apartment.)

Thanks and appreciate your help.

Luke


----------



## Rube

That is more then enough money to buy everything. I think my internet is about 7,000 a month for the phone service and net together.


----------



## Joppa

lukcha1234 said:


> I will move to Kyoto in Sept. I need to buy stuff for the empty apartment, please give me some advices.
> 
> I need: washer and dryer, fridge, chair, table, fan, pillow, microwave, stove,.TV.. (basically I plan to only bring my clothes and buy the rest needed items.)
> 
> I budged about 1,000,000 Yen for these , is it enough?
> 
> Also, does anyone know how much is for the Internet service? how much is for the utility (1 person with about 70m2 apartment.)
> 
> Thanks and appreciate your help.


If you want to buy new, there is a cluster of electrical stores just south of the main Shijo-dori at Teramachi. There is also a large branch of BicCamera (which sells all kinds of electrical goods) adjoing the JR Kyoto Station on the Karasuma (North) entrance, and Yodobashi Multimedia next to Kyoto Tower. 
Your budget should be ample, provided you go for a smaller modest spec TV etc. Check that your apartment has connections for a washer, and ask for fitting and installation when buying. I suggest you take a Japanese speaker along to ease communication. As for table, pillow etc, your neighbourhood shopping street (shotengai) should have them, and they should deliver if needed. 

If you scour expat forums etc, there should be sayonara sales where departing expats sell household goods cheaply.

If you apartment already has a landline supplied by NTT (main telephone operator), then adding ADSL shouldn't be too expensive, and can be done quite quickly. If there isn't a landline, you either have one installed (can be quite costly), or better still, go for ADSL without phone line. Cost varies, and there are special deals, but generally budget from 2000 to 3000 yen a month if you have a landline, and 3000 to 4000 yen without landline.

As for utilities, it varies if you have air-con etc, but generally reckon around 12000 to 15000 yen a month, plus 5000 to 8000 for internet, phone (mobile, cell) etc, so around 20000 to 23000 yen.


----------

